# new to TTF and pick up first TT tomorrow..



## noobly (Oct 29, 2008)

Hi all,

this looks like a great site with loads of helpful info.

am picking up new TT coupe 2.0 TFSI tomorrow. Loads of options (sat nav, xenon plus, body kit, nappa, 19" alloys, CD changer).

on the subject of the 19" wheels would be interested in what I can expect the handling / ride to be like (haven't specced mag)?

otherwise can't wait to pick her up and join the party !


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,have a wander over to www.ttoc.co.uk :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  [smiley=stupid.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum 8)


----------

